# Crypt ID please :)



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi all, please help me to identify this Cryptocoryne.  I bought this plant from my friend. It's called Cryptocoryne wendtii "chameleon" because it has 3 colors : brown, green, and yellow leaves. But, I'm not sure if it's really C. wendtii "chamaleon". Is it a real C. wendtii "chameleon" or maybe a different species like Cryptocoryne becketii or Cryptocoryne wendtii "Brown"?

Anyone care to share C. wendtii "chameleon" pic? Thanks. 

Regards,

Jeffrey


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

I don't have any pictures of this crypt, but you might want to try googleing it.


----------

